# Long & McQuade Ottawa moving to Hunt Club



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I went there a couple of days ago and found they are moving soon to my neighborhood. 

Music Store Ottawa | Long & McQuade Musical Instruments

"Did you know that we are moving!!! That is right!!! We are moving to 1193 Hunt Club Rd. We will be closing at our current location July 2, and opening at the new location July 4!!!"


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice, a hop, skip and a jump away from my parents' place.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I should apply, at least I won't be late for work.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting. Will it be a bigger facility?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

That'll be nice. The last time we visited my wife's cousin up in Ottawa it was a long drive to the other side of town to visit L&M.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Bad news, now is going to be 3 bus stops further away


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Their store in Kanata is closer to me.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a long chat with one of the employees, and it sound like it will be a nice, new space. A bit bigger guitar area, and the lesson area will be up on the main floor. It is a bit farther for me as well, but I think I'll still go.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not in Ottawa--but we have 3 locations--so it's handy that way.
Hopefully it will work out well for you in Ottawa.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Hunt Club is close to home, although Kanata is on the way to/from work.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That means I'll spend more time in the Kanata store.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

It looks like they are just moving down the street to the big plaza at South Keys.


----------

